# Moving to Oman



## engrjunaidahmed (Jun 28, 2015)

Salam o Aleakum Friends, 

I have joined recently as i needed some expert advise.

I am an expat living in Abu Dhabi, UAE since my childhood..almost 33 years.. i am working in Abu Dhabi as a Mechanical Engineer in different contracting companies. 

Recently i received a job offer from Oman.. which looks handsome and i read that accommodation is less costly in Oman as compared to Abu Dhabi/ UAE. 

The company is offering me Salary approx 1500 RO (Cash in Hand), House (2 BHK), Car + fuel, Medical, Tickets etc. 

I have a few questions, if someone can guide me

Question 1:

What might be my living expense (Food & clothing) with 2 Kids?

Question 2:

The company is offering me RO 220 for Car & Fuel.. car might be a corolla which as they stated will be new. My question is that is it better to take this 220 RO in my salary and purchase my own car or use company provided Corolla? I am interested in leasing a prado in Muscat. Will it be recommended?

Question 3: 

How are the medical facilities in Oman?

Question 4: 

I read that NOC is required after 2 years in case of job change.. practically i dont see any employer providing NOC to any employee.. What is the normal practice in oman? 

As of now i think .. this information would be sufficient. 

Regards,

Junaid


----------



## VFB123 (Jun 29, 2015)

*Living expenses*

Hi Junaid, 
Living Expenses can be fairly cheap, we used to live on 200 RO a month for 2 adults 1 child. We shopped in Lulus, and carrefour and local shops. We didn't shop in Al fair much as it is over priced.

Schools may be applicable to you, and costs will depends on which school you chose and education system. our daughter is in Royal Flight and it is over 3000 RO a year, Year 10 /11 in British School Muscat is around 7500 RO a year. Try and get your schooling thrown into the contract!

I can't help you with leasing as we ended up buying last time as its was the same cost as leasing but when you sold the vehicle you at least got some money back. 

Chose your doctor carefully, I was told by my local doctor my hip was fine and when I had the same X-ray looked at my uk doctor, not long after , I was told I would have to have a hip replacement, by that point I could only walk 600m, the local advice was have a hot bath, UK advice was my hip had degenerated beyond saving. I had the hip replacement because I couldn't walk at the age of 40. 

Given the current feeling in Oman, I can not see the NOC situation being lifted, which means if the employers gives you a NOC, they lose one of their expat visas, then they must hire a local to replace that employee. This is to hasten the Omanisation of businesses. Hence most companies will not give an NOC if they want outside help for what ever reason. Oman is a little divided as to whether they feel they need expats or not. Basically once you are in a company and you want to leave, you will have to leave the country for at least 2 years before you can get another job in Oman, if you are not an Omani National. Visas for expat women now are very hard to come by, especially in jobs now earmarked for locals such as admin and HR. 

UAE is more progressive in this I feel. 

Also I would ask where they plan to put you in a 2 bed flat, as costs can vary drastically according to where in Muscat you live. Also the standard will too! Avoid Ruwi, if you wish your car to be intact as its very over crowded and there are also traffic jams /accidents. Places in Al Hail, Al Mawaleh, are closer to the airport and can be a lot cheaper and more spacious. MSQ is notoriously expensive for old and outdated houses etc but new builds are popping up. Most English schools are close to here, there are schools for every nationality here and they are easy to google. I believe the American school is one of the most expensive. Omani schools are free I believe, but the standard varies greatly according to the teacher gossip (only third hand so I can't really help you on that). There are private Arabic schools etc as well. 
I hope that helps.


----------



## wolff909 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Junaid- I have to agree with e poster above regarding Ruwi- very busy and dangerous, and I speak from dire personal experience!


----------

